# Focke Wulf Ta-154 Moskito!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is the Pro Modeler 1/48 kit, issued in 1999 (I get around to things eventually). I remember seeing it announced in Dragon Models' 1994 catalog as "coming soon." Then nothing for 5 years, and it suddenly appeared in Monogram Pro Modeler packaging. A few years later, Dragon themselves issued another version.





































Built OTB, but I had to use aftermarket and homemade decals - the kit ones disintegrated as soon as they got wet.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

NIce work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a fascinating looking aircraft. The antenna on the nose look like cat's whiskers.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And the landing gear is the bee's knees!
;0


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That's really a pretty sexy airplane. I don't recall ever hearing of it so another Luft '46 style kit? Or just SUPER obscure?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, it was built! They built about 50, but I don't know if it ever got into combat. The problem was, they tried to mimic the Britush Mosquito by building this one entirely out of plywood. But the Germans couldn't make good glue, and the plane kept falling apart! :O

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focke-Wulf_Ta_154


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I few more photos. A LOT more photos. This thing looks so damn cool I couldn't decide which photos to leave out. So I left them all in:
ProModeler Focke Wulf Ta-154A-0


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done John!!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice job. That's an interesting aircraft. Good job on the decals. The extra photographs are a real treat.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P,

As always your camouflage paint job is top notch? It is a really impressive modeling job.

Phillip1


----------

